# Daktarin for a 6 week old



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz

Hope you are well. 

Sorry to bother you but i have a question about some meds i have been given for mollie's oral thrush (oh yes, the fun and games never end!!).

I saw the HV today who confirmed she thought it was thrush as she has white patches inside of mouth at the sides and told me to call and ask for a GP advice call. I spoke to a GP who prescribed Daktarin for her. When i came to give it to her i noticed that it stated quite clearly not to give to an infant under 4 months old.  

Mollie is 6 weeks but was born at 34 weeks so isn't due til tomorrow (if that makes any difference). I just wanted to check it was ok to give. THe GP sounded in a bit of a hurry earlier so may not have quite got the age of mollie or something (although i think unlikely and am sure it's ok). I read about a drug beginning with N which is usually used for oral thrush in babies so was surprised not to get that. 

Your advice, as ever, much appreciated.

Thanks

Nic x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nic,

Oh the joys   Hope all well apart from this and life with 2 little one's is going well  

Daktarin can be used in babies of all ages but it isn't licensed in under 4 months. If using in neonates the dose is 1ml 2-4 times a day after feeds (or 1-2ml twice a day), this should be smeared around the mouth using a clean finger (rather than putting the whole dose in) Because it's a gel there is a small risk of obstruction if the whole lot goes to the back of the throat this is why it isn't licensed under 4 months but if applied locally in small amounts by finger then this wouldn't happen.

An alternative treatment is nystatin suspension 1ml 4 times a day after feeds. Both treatments are effective, not sure why GP has chosen Daktarin first as most drug formularies use nystatin first (it is licensed) Both can be used though and some Doctor's prefer the gel as it sticks/coats the mouth better and the longer the drug is in contact with the mouth lining the better it can work.

Hope this helps and hope Mollie gets well soon 
Love

Maz x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz

Thanks for that.

Yes, life is challenging at the moment but i have my two beautiful girls so not complaining 

Hope you are well, your little one is gorgeous! 

The GP was going to prescribe drops but as mollie sicking up quite a lot, thought best to give the gel. Will use it then as it's ok. It always worries me when they say things like GP has to take responsibility for prescribing a drug not licenced for that age as it's all about the legalitites if something goes wrong and seemingly not about the health of the child. I want them to be 100% sure it's ok!! When i was pregnant dr told me to buy cysteme or oasis or something but the pharmacist said not to as not licensed and 'if anything happens' the manufacturer won't take responsibility!

Anyway, thanks as ever, will start on the daktarin.

Take care

Nic x


----------

